# Show Season - 2010



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

So lets see eachothers calanders, for the 2010 Show Season, it will be my first season on my boy . We really slow down on things at the end of the season.

Comps
February
13th Official Jumping Equitation – Warwick
14th Official Show Jumping – Warwick
21st Official Dressage – Samford
27th Official Combined Training – Redcliffe
March
7th Official Show Jumping – Runcorn
20th Official Combined Training – Southport
21st Official Dressage ­– Southport
April
4th - Official Dressage – Wynnum 
18th – Official Show Jumping – Pine Rivers
May
2nd – Official Show Jumping – Mt Gravatt
16th – Official ODE – Burpengary
June
5th – Official ODE – Mt Gravatt

August 
7th – Official Combined Training – Mt Gravatt

September
11th – Aitkin’s Official Show Jumping - Runcorn
12th- Camp draft - Woodford 
October
30th/31st – Official ODE – Samford


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

My first shows are up in the air but I know I'm planning on doing

Spring - 2-3 Shows at Sonoma Horse Park (Competing in the Medal Qualifiers) (C)
March - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
May - Region 5 Show - Flat Only (Regional)
May - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
June - Motherlode Show 1 - H/J (Fair)
June - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
July - Almaden Summer Show - H/J (B)
July - Motherlode Show 2 - H/J (Fair)
Aug - Motherlode Show 3 - H/J (Fair)
Sept - Woodside Carousel.Medal Finals (A)
Sept - Strides&Tides Hudson + Co Medal Finals (A)
Sept - Pickwick.Medal Finals (A)
Oct - Horse+Hound Medal Finals (A)
Oct - CSHA SOC


All dependent of course on A) Qualifying and B) Money


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

All of the shows listed will depend on money. If I have to get picky the BOLD shows are going to win out. The shows in Blue, green, and Purple I'm going to pick one of the dates listed should I be able to afford to go.

January 10th- NCAA buckle series #1

Feb 10th - NCAA Buckle series #2

March 8th - NCAA Buckle Series #3
March - Region 2 show #1
March 21st - Spring Down Hunter show

April - Region 18 show buckle series #1
April - HNR English show
April - Region 2 show #2
April - HNR SAHJA show

May - Region 18 show Buckle series #2
May - HNR English show
May - HNR SAHJA Show
May - Region 2 show #3

*June - PtHA World*
June - HNR SAHJA show
June - Region 18 show Buckle Series #3
June - Spring Down Hunter Show
*June - Motherlode Show #1*
June - SVQHA buckle series
*June - Shasta District Fair* 

July - SVQHA buckle series
July - HNR SAHJA
July - Region 18 show Buckle series #4
July - SVQHA buckle series
*July - Motherlode Show 2*

Aug - HNR English show
Aug - Region 18 Show buckle series #5
Aug - HNR SAHJA show
*Aug - Fall Gold N Grand* 
*Aug - Motherlode Show 3 *

Sept - HNR SAHJA show
Sept - Spring Down Hunter Show
*Sept - Tehama Fair *
Sept - HNR English show

*Oct - PtHA Spooktacular*
*Oct - CSHA Show of champions (SOC)*

Nov - HNR SAHJA show
*Nov - PtHA Congress*

Dec - Spring Down Hunter Show


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, you guys plan ahead  I have no idea what shows, I'm doing with the RickStar, but I guess I'll have to start sorting them out soon.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

our H/J association hasn't scheduled shows for the year yet. and our barn hasn't figured out which A shows we'll travel to yet. sooo.... don't know!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well so far I have no idea what I'm doing in the spring! There are a few bronze rated shows in my area which I might try to shadow at. And I'm unsure of PC dates so I hope the shows I'm judging don't conflict. As far as Gold shows:
May
AJYRA Dressage Classic - Depending on how our changes are, I might just be scribing or shadowing.
AM Spring Dressage - Again, probably just shadowing.
June
Chinook Dressage - I don't feel like trailering for 8 hours, so I'll probably shadow this one too!!
July
EAADA CDI***/Y/J/P/CH - I may actually end up on the organizing committee for this, but I really want to ride in it! We have 5 FEI judges!!!! Probably just doing 3rd level and 4th test 1 and my freestyle!
AM Summer Dressage - Definitely showing in this one! 
August
A break for training.
September
PAADA Dressage Festival - I don't even think this has dates yet?? But 3rd/4th and my freestyle.
October
AM Harvest Horse show - Depending on the weather, I'll be shadowing or showing 4th level.
Fin. And onto my search for a shadbelly for PSG!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone going to devon this year?? 

The show seriers Im doing is yet to be announced. Its just schooling. Bux Mont riding club-western halter and Penn Jersey Horse Show-adult beginner, maybe a schooling dressage show in there at The Grange Fair. It works out that I usually have 3 shows a month.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

i'll just say at least 2 or 3 a month all year!!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Added more shows lol

Spring - 2-3 Shows at Sonoma Horse Park (Competing in the Medal Qualifiers) (C)
March - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
April - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
May - Region 5 Show - Flat Only (Regional)
May - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
June - Motherlode Show 1 - H/J (Fair)
June - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
June - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
July - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
July - Almaden Summer Show - H/J (B)
July - Motherlode Show 2 - H/J (Fair)
Aug - Motherlode Show 3 - H/J (Fair)
Sept - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
Sept - Woodside Carousel.Medal Finals (A)
Sept - Strides&Tides Hudson + Co Medal Finals (A)
Sept - Pickwick.Medal Finals (A)
Oct - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
Oct - Horse+Hound Medal Finals (A)
Oct - CSHA SOC


All dependent of course on A) Qualifying and B) Money


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am doing so few compared to you guys!! lol but we just dont really have all that money to spend, haha dressage shows are so darn expensive!

all three carrots and cocktaisl shows, haha i dont know when tho.
AJYR dressage show
claresholm maybe ( i think its called the chinook dressage show???)
and hopefully if i quelify.....
provincials and western regionals!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Void: when you know the schooling show schedule will you let me know? I am not sure how many we will do but I'd like to get Maddy to a few


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Timely thread as I just scheduled the majority of our shows through Aug
Beau's dressage shows are green & Cavalina's yearling confirmation/breed type shows are purple.

January 16 - Morven Park Benefit Dressage Show
February 13 - Morven Park Benefit Dressage Show
Febraury 20 - Dressage Show at Linden Farm
February 28 - Dressage Show at Equilibrium Horse Center
March 14 - Morven Park Benefit Dressage Show
March 20 - Dressage Show at Linden Farm
March 28 - Dressage Show at Equlibrium Horse Center
April 17 - Morven Park Benefit Dressage Schooling Show Championship
April 18 - Maryland Saddle Association Show at PG Equestrian Center
April 25 - Dressage Show at Equilibrum Horse Center
May 8 - Southern Maryland Horse Association Show at PG Eq. Center
May 23 - Maryland Saddle Association Show at PG Equestrian Center
May 29 - Southern Maryland Horse Association Show at PG Eq. Center
June 20 - Maryland Saddle Association Show at PG Equestrian Center
July 10 - Southern Maryland Horse Association Show at PG Eq. Center
July 18 - Future Event Horse - MD Horse Trials @ Loch Moy Farm
August 7 - Southern Maryland Horse Association Show at PG Eq. Center
August 15 - Future Event Horse at Waredaca

I'm 90% sure we'll make all of these - might miss 1 or 2 though. Then in the fall hopefully Beau will hit some jumper shows. And Cav might do more FEH if they add more shows in Area II, and possibly some USDF. If I can find an aged mares or broodmare confirmation class in the area Daisy is totally going.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

See, I'm already changing things up. I don't think Cav is going to the MD Saddle Association shows. Instead we'll hit a USDF Breed Show at Morven Park on June 25th.

So many shows, so little time & money


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine wouldn't all fit in one post, lol.

I don't know dates - But in the next few weeks/months I have:

Braidwood Campdraft
Gunning Campdraft
Bungendore Show
Bredbo Sporting
Yass Show 
BPC Gymkhana
Zone Sporting

Throughout the year I will have lots on - Mounted Games season kicks off at the start of winter, so once that starts i'll be competeing most weekends and training every other weekend. Throughout October I generally have 3 day camping weekends all month. Adding Campdrafting to the program this year so it will be a busy one :]


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Mmmk subtracting some shows lo


April - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
May - Region 5 Show - Flat Only (Regional)
May - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
June - Motherlode Show 1 - H/J (Fair)
June - LHPS Show - H/J (C)
July - Almaden Summer Show - H/J (B)
July - Motherlode Show 2 - H/J (Fair)
Aug - Motherlode Show 3 - H/J (Fair)
Sept - Woodside Carousel.Medal Finals (A)
Sept - Strides&Tides Hudson + Co Medal Finals (A)
Sept - Pickwick.Medal Finals (A)
Oct - Horse+Hound Medal Finals (A)
Oct - CSHA SOC


All dependent of course on A) Qualifying and B) Money[/quote]


----------



## Babybear (Jul 1, 2008)

luvmyqh said:


> i'll just say at least 2 or 3 a month all year!!


Ditto this - aiming for Young Farmer dressage Qualifiers either end of Feb or March for first outing then have qualified for second round of Trailblazers dressage in May I think.


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

The two saddle clubs shows that I am going to be attending this year finally put up their show list so here's what's going on. I'm doing all fun shows this year. I also have two lessons and two practices a month in between the two shows that I have from april-october. Added all up I'll most likely spend about $300 dollars on shows this year with entry fees and other show fees--new show clothes, a lesson or two that I haven't worked for, etc..--

April 10th
May 8th
May 22nd
June 12th
June 26th
July 10th
August 7th
August 14th
September 11th
September 9th
October 3rd
October 24th

So yeah, once April rolls around I'm SUPER busy with horses until November. I'll also be training my gelding during this time so life outside horses will cease. :lol: I CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My show season sceduial completly died on me, I am now creating another one


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a start!
Season 2010 Calendar

January
February AERC winter riding
March AERC winter riding
MARCH 21 2010
Thunderbird Equestrian Show Park 
24550-72nd Ave. Langley BC.
April
April 3-4​*Jarvis Anderson Reining Clinic NAJYRC Qualifier*​Brandt Ranch, Pritchard, BC​April 17 VDRC show Discovery
April 25 Fuzzy horse show

May
June 
June 4-6​*Riverslide*​*WCRA High point show*​Kamloops, BC​July Langley, BC. July 21-25, 2010 (I am not taking my horse)

July 30 - August 1​*Reinin in the Sun*​Armstrong, BC​


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

These are all Lowcountry Horse Show association horse shows. Still looking for more closer.

February 20	1 day Schooling Show	
March 20	1 day points show - Maybe not this one, my show buddy can't go so I might be without a ride.

April 17	1 day points show 
May 1-2,	2 day points show 
September 11-12	2 day points show 
October 23-24	2 day points show 
November 20	1 day points show


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm most definitely going to at least one of Anderson's dressage shows. I don't know which horses I would be taking, though. There's a couple of choices!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Shows have been reduced lol*


Dartanion said:


> All of the shows listed will depend on money. If I have to get picky the *BOLD* shows are going to win out.
> 
> 
> *Feb 28th - CSHA Region 2 Buckle Show #1*
> ...



*Cherokee's Shows:*

Feb 28th - CSHA Region 2 Buckle Show #1

March 21st - CHSA Region 2 show #1




April - CSHA Region 2 show #2


May - CSHA Region 2 show #3



June 11th - Region 18 show Buckle Series #1
June - SVQHA buckle series
June - Shasta District Fair 

July - SVQHA buckle series
July 16th - Region 18 show Buckle series #2
July - SVQHA buckle series



Sept - Tehama Fair


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Awww your not coming to our show 



Dartanion said:


> *Shows have been reduced lol*
> 
> 
> *Cherokee's Shows:*
> ...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> Awww your not coming to our show


Oh crud!! yes I am I just have the list of dates at home... I'm going to be re-updating LOL:lol:


----------

